# Edemco vs. Metro vs. Flying Pig vs Oster Stand Up Dryers 2018 for Minis



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

To my knowledge edemco's are no longer made so servicing may be an issue, but they are the 'go to dryers' for the show poodle people around me. I have an oster stand dryer and am a pro groomer and have a show poodle. It's at least 11 years old and it's still going and I don't think we've ever had it serviced. I don't use it a ton as most of my drying is done with the force dryer, but still use it a few times a week for a short bit and sometimes for longer drys for 11 years of full time grooming and like I said it's still going strong.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have flying pig force dryer. I originally ordered the basic version but upgraded to the 4hp with variable speed. It is completely worth it because it has heat and the variable speed goes down very low for the face and sensitive areas. I don’t know much about the other brands but I’ve seen the Chris Christensen force dryer, which does not have heat and twice the cost. The CC one is quieter than my flying pig. I use my force dryer every time I give Lucky a bath and it is well worth the money. I am a big fan.


----------



## saxophoneymc (Apr 20, 2018)

*Edemco vs. Metro vs. Flying Pig vs Oster Stand Up Dryers 2018 for Minis*

Nice! 
I saw a Youtube video and a groomer used a forced dryer and then a finishing dryer for the smooth look. Do you only use the force dryer on your guy? T
he Oster is not available anymore. 

btw- your pug is so adorable. My poodle's best friend and cousin is a male fawn. Pugs and poodles are so cute together. 

Thank you!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you and Nibbler agrees! For a while we had all P animals pug, pom, poodle-mix, Persian, parrot. We have a Scooby gang here at our home. [emoji847]
I only have a force dryer for Lucky and it is enough. None of the other dogs use it at all. It is a necessity for non-shedding breeds imo because it really helps fluff them up and prevents mating. Lucky is currently in a bald bikini cut because he got really mated from boarding. His short coat is super soft and great for summer! The force dryer can take a few months off lol.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a minipoo and I only have a high velocity dryer. I've never used a stand dryer nor have I seen one in use. The groomer I used to go to used a high velocity dryer so I learned how to use that. I think it's easier to use because the dryer is blowing the hair straight and I rarely have to use a brush as I blow dry. 

I have the FreePaws-4HP-Stepless-Adjustable-Speed-amp-2-Heat-Pet-Grooming-Blow-Hair-Dryer https://www.ebay.com/itm/162095985352 MollyMuiMa had recommended it and I love mine. I use low heat and full speed for about half a minute then I turn the heat off and do most of her body with full speed. For sensitive areas I turn the speed down very low and use low heat.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Another brand of stand dryer to look into is speedy. I have only heard great things and they seem to resemble edemco.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You can also buy a 'holder' for a forced air dryer so it can be used 'handsfree' like a stand dryer.......... Love my HV dryer, and if you decide on one, just make sure it has adjustable speed and heat! Good Luck!:cute:


I just saw on Ebay that the Free Paws dryer has a stand with the 'stand dryer type' nozzle attachment available to purchase! Nice that you can do both blow out and finish with one dryer! 

I personally only use the HV ....it fluffs up Molly's hair just fine hahaha!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My Oster Stand dryer is over twenty years old, and has never been serviced. I only groomed my Standards, so weekly use. I have to be honest, a plastic knob snapped off about ten years ago, but I just tighten it with pliers. Until this year, when I got my CC force, it was the only dryer I used. Oh wait, you can double that usage, as I forgot about drying my daughters' long hair with it when they were growing up. I do love my CC, but really wonder if that much force would be overkill on anything smaller than a Standard. The Oster has several heat settings and one air. I do remember that after running for a few minutes, even the AIR setting was warm enough to get the job done. One caveat, my Oster stand was big, not table top; it seems like it was always parked in the wrong spot.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

I'm in the same boat. Leaning to the Speedy Dryer V-1000X with adjustable stand. Am I right to assume that adjustable means adjustable in height? "_Upgrade to the adjustable stand is available upon order of a new dryer for $50._"


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I also use only the flying pig 4HP force dryer. Haven't had it too long but I love it so far. It is very sturdy and has three heat modes and continuous adjustable speed. I typically will brush the wet hair out very thoroughly before the dry but then do not brush much during the dry. I have tried the method I've seen on youtube where you brush while drying but I don't think it seems to make much difference. The force of the dryer seems perfectly adequate to straighten the hair as long as it's brushed out well with slicker beforehand. I do think 4HP is better than the lighter model because for the head and ears, I cannot use any nozzle heads because Misha flips out. So I need it to be strong enough with just the hose.

Flying pig also can be put on a stand to be used like a stand dryer. But like I said, I don't feel the need to do that.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poppy is a small standard and I use the Shelandy dryer from Amazon on her. You can use it with or without heat and it has a variable speed dial for velocity. I seldom use it at any setting above low....it is very powerful and much quieter than I expected. Very sturdy as well.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

BabetteH, not sure if it means that but I would also assume thats what it means! 

I use the dryer I linked below. It has a super long hose and when the dryer turns on it expands easily. I set it on the floor or on a chair and am able to walk around the table easily with the hose! SUPER powerful (gives you a nob for cadjustment) and 2 heat settings..and dries my 60+ lbs standard in 15 or so minutes (excluding his head, I prefer that naturally dried and he also hates the wind near his head). 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WLQPJ58/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hatyda (Dec 7, 2019)

I have heard mixed reviews about all of the dryers and would like something that is going to last and give my poodle straight and fluffy hair.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Yesterday I bathed and completely dried Poppy....using the Shelandy dryer. It took me exactly 45 minutes start to finish to bathe and have a few zoomies then to get her dry.........and her hair is straight and very fluffy. 

While we were shopping today I had 2 different ladies at two different stores stop to comment on Poppy's hair and to ask how did I get it so fluffy and straight. One lady has 3 standards and the other has one. Both have been using hand held human hair dryers for years.....I told them what I use. 

I used the Shelandy with heat on and on one of the lower velocity settings and I am always happy with the results.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I also use the Shelandy. It is definitely better than my human hair dryer, but I’ve never used any of the fancier/expensive dog HV dryers so I can’t really compare. It suits my purposes though: my mini/toy dogs get fluff dried, and my house hasn’t burnt down from any electrical issues- so I call it a win. I think I would be more motivated to pay extra for a name brand HV dryer if I had a spoo (especially one with a lot of coat).


----------



## hatyda (Dec 7, 2019)

hatyda said:


> I have heard mixed reviews about all of the dryers and would like something that is going to last and give my poodle straight an filezilla uc browser rufus d fluffy hair.


 the dryers and would like something that is going to last and give my poodle straight and fluffy hair.


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Mysticrealm said:


> To my knowledge edemco's are no longer made so servicing may be an issue, but they are the 'go to dryers' for the show poodle people around me. I have an oster stand dryer and am a pro groomer and have a show poodle. It's at least 11 years old and it's still going and I don't think we've ever had it serviced. I don't use it a ton as most of my drying is done with the force dryer, but still use it a few times a week for a short bit and sometimes for longer drys for 11 years of full time grooming and like I said it's still going strong.


Hey, curious why you think the edemco is discontinued. I can easily find a listing for a new one for sale just searching on google. I am going to be very sad if they are though—- I wanted to buy one soon!!!

Currently I have the flying pig on a stand with the hard hose. I only ever use it on the low speed setting on the hot or medium temp. Works fine for me for now! We usually spend about an hour between bath and blowout on a walk or playing to air dry for a while.

Image blow out results courtesy flying pig dryer!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

SamieNorman said:


> BabetteH, not sure if it means that but I would also assume thats what it means!
> 
> I use the dryer I linked below. It has a super long hose and when the dryer turns on it expands easily. I set it on the floor or on a chair and am able to walk around the table easily with the hose! SUPER powerful (gives you a nob for cadjustment) and 2 heat settings..and dries my 60+ lbs standard in 15 or so minutes (excluding his head, I prefer that naturally dried and he also hates the wind near his head).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WLQPJ58/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have the Shelandy as well, and I like it, but I'm surprised to hear you can dry your spoo in 15 minutes--it takes me more like 45! I brush while I'm drying. Wondering if it takes others with this dryer more or less time. Cleo has thick hair, but not long except on her head.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

MustLoveDogs said:


> I have the Shelandy as well, and I like it, but I'm surprised to hear you can dry your spoo in 15 minutes--it takes me more like 45! I brush while I'm drying. Wondering if it takes others with this dryer more or less time. Cleo has thick hair, but not long except on her head.


So it takes me that long because of a few things. I let him run around like a maniac after his shower for 5-10 minutes. It's almost like the shower "super charges" him and he has the zoomies. So while he is doing flips off the beds and couches I am setting up the grooming station etc. Second, once I get him on the table, I brush him thoroughly with a regular brush then the slicker, by now hes been out of the shower for like 20-30 minutes. Lastly, I do not dry his head so I am sure this takes away time too. He does not was the forced air anywhere near his head. SO after his zoomies, brushing him thoroughly before drying, and not drying his head, this I am sure reduced the time.


----------

